# My other best friend...my Dog



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

New member, and I already posted a few pics of my betta, so I thought I'd add a few of my furry best-friend...my Australian Shepherd/Blue Heeler mix Dakhota:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Adorable!!! I love her (?) coloring!!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

SOOOO CUTE! my friend has a dog literaly just like that but he is getting old and does not play much anymore.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Dakhota looks like a real sweetie


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks. :-D I got him at our local humane society, so the actual breed mix is not know. My guess is Aussie/Heeler--because of the blue merle coloring, especially.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

He's beautiful!  I think that'd be my guess too. He looks like he may have more aussie though. EEEK!! XD I wanna pet him!!!
How old is Dakota?
Here's a pic of my golden girl.  She's nine months now and working towards her CGC award. ^.^
Well I should say SOME pics. XD


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

TielBird101 said:


> He's beautiful!  I think that'd be my guess too. He looks like he may have more aussie though. EEEK!! XD I wanna pet him!!!
> How old is Dakota?
> Here's a pic of my golden girl.  She's nine months now and working towards her CGC award. ^.^
> Well I should say SOME pics. XD


 OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THat first pic is SO cute 
and the second one made me lol 
and lemme guess, it's your dad givin dix some coke with u in the background and hunny on the comp or did i get them mixed up ? : rofl
and the last one is great as ever


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I have an Aussie mix too! he is solid black with a white patch on his neck. He's mixed with collie and is a total cuddler (65pds) :roll: Also a humane society rescue. Name is Snoop.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Just goes to show you what you can find at a shelter 

This is Hutch.... hes a pitbull (with a heart shaped spot on BOTH sides <3) he's a rescue from the euthanization list of a local shelter (he was picked up 6 mins before he was suppoced to be euthanized) he's my roommates dog, but I helped him adopt him and set up transport and I help care for him











This is Pandora, shes a pomeranian and a rescue from the euthanization list also, though she was at a purebred rescue a few states away, lol











This is Punk, the city I live in has a high population of feral dogs... and she was one of them, she came up to my dog Chai while I was working with her in a field and I was lucky enough to be able to snatch her up (she was 28 pounds underweight and heavily infested with worms)... about 2 weeks after I caught her we had a really bad snow storm that ended up icing... I doubt in her condition she would have survived











And my baby girl and best friend, Chai Latte, she is a pitbull, I actually got her on my Bday by accident, ran into a lady who had a bunch of puppies with her, when I asked her what she was doing with them she said she was on her way to drop them off at a local shelter, at the time, any pitbull or pitbull mix was labeled unadoptable and euthanized.... I couldnt save all of the puppies, but I got her out... she is trained in Flyball, and on her way to getting her CGC also... my soon to be therapy dog


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it's horrible that people think pits are so terrible. If they get love and affection and most importantly attention they are decent dogs.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Socilization and training make them the BEST dogs, lol, they are def. my breed of choice, a lot easier to train then most dog breeds and they are lap dogs (which I LOVE)


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Agreed. I met this one little boy that a person I knew rescued a while back. He was an inbred puppy mill rescue named clyde. He was so sweet and was in my lap the whole time. I have three doggy babys though and my landlord would kill me if I got another. I also have a beagle/bassett and a border terrier that has the funniest underbite!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Speaking of an underbite XD
Lol, Chai actually has a very.... drastic... one... all the more reason to LOVE her!










Hutch (my roommates pitbull) is a suspected bait dog, he was picked up starving as a stray by AC, but his body is covered in bite marks typical of a bait dog... hes SUCH a sweet boy though <3


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

hahahahah! OMG thats better than my border terriers! This is my other two babys. You can barely see my BT's underbite. He usualy does it worse when he's mad at me for putting his coat on him like in the pic. Emma is my drowsy girl. She's a loud snorer.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

p.s. all my doggys are rescues. puppy weighed three pounds and was abandoned and emma was neglected and dirty/skinny so I had no choice. Im a sucker for furry babys and scaley babys.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Aw, they are all so cute!!!!!! Chai snores REALLY loudly, she used to be worse when she was a puppy (she had elongated soft pallet and had to have it laserly corrected), I think its adorable... my BF not so much, lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

ahhh, do we really care what they think!? LOL Mine thinks I'm going betta crazy since I am adding 4 more to my 5 I already have. I am thinking about pestering him and getting a 10th just for fun..... 

Thanks for the compliments on my doggy babys. My puppy (Border) is the sadest rescue I have. He was abandoned at a cow farm and some guys found him and were going to kill him. 3 pound innocent starving baby. My fiance' walked up and snatched him just before they were going to do it. I was mad though... 2 days later the same guys found a little girl that looked just like him and killed her..... I hope it bites them in the butt, underbites them.... :redmad:This is what he looked like when he came home and had his first real meal in what the vet said, over a week. And another recent pic. Big difference a little love makes. He's a chunk now.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Aw, poor baby, Im glad he is in a good hom now though 

There is actually a litter of puppies that look just like him at one of the shelters I volunteer with... just SOOOOOOOO cute <3


----------



## Eddie1KRR (Sep 9, 2011)

Lot's of cute dogs here!

To the OP, what a beautiful pup! You can just tell by the pics what a fun goof he is!
Major props to all the rescue parents! All my dogs have been rescue/adopted one form or another and the best decisions I ever made. I'm 5 for 5 right now, and all of them have been awesome.
( I don't have them all anymore do to age, RIP Simba and Rudy)


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Aww! Everyone's dogs are beautiful--and such personality! Absolutely love Pits. My neighbors have a blue nose boy-- such a sweatheart. Him and Dakhota are buds whenever they get a chance, lol. Ohh....to whoever asked, my mutt is about 1 year and 7 mos. Still a goofy pup. 

Everyone keep up with pics! Love looking at them. Will post more of mine if I can get him to sit still long enough. Heh.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

ETA: I snapped a pic of Dakhota when he was being lazy--a rare moment for him. Thought it was cute. He's grown alot since the previous pics, as they were taken 6 months ago.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My aussie grew fast too. I miss his puppyness now hes a big lovable horse.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's emma right this moment doing what she does best. I got her to wake up long enough to raise her head.:lol: She needs one of those, I don't do mornings t-shirts.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

I know, right? He's a good 60 pounds now. Makes for a big lap dog. I got him at a year, so I missed out on the puppy stage. :/

Emma's a beauty!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks. She only gets excited when I bring her home a bone or my brother-in-law comes over. She sees him and she knows it's play time! Other than that she stays in that one corner of the couch. My snoop weighs 65 so I get it totally. The big butter ball. Cool thing is he kept his puppy hair texture. I love it, so soft and furry. And he loves his momma, is yours a protector too? My aussie won't let any man near me unless he is beside me or in my lap. He would never bite I don't think but he lets them know he is there.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha. Mine gets excited when he sees the frisbee or tennis ball come out--he takes off like a shot after them. Yep-- very protective. Other than my grandpa and dad, he does not like men. Ha. The UPS guy stopped by the other day while I was outside, Dakhota ran over, stood right in front of me and growled at him...the guy was like, "Whoa, he's protective for such a small dog." Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea, same thing happened when a bunch of guys came out to work on my septic system. Honestly I felt totally safe by myself with my boy beside me. My fiance' loved it. The dog hates him but he loves I always have someone here to protect me when I am alone. I'm a student so therefore I am home a lot. I'm good though. I will sick my killer betta on them too:demented: HAHA


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Same here-- go on a walk with him, I know I'm safe. I live out in the middle of nowhere, so it gets creepy when the folks go somewhere. :/ Hey, I think bettas might do the trick to scare em off. JK. Mines beyond territorial. Flares when I feed him...flares when I walk by...flares when I take pics. Who woulda figured? Last one I had at 12 was more passive.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My angry boy is Red. Captain blew his first bubblenest and since then he's had a tude too, he's protecting like crazy. My new boy charlie is timid right now though I am sure he will snap out of it. He's in his new home so he still jumpy, not used to the light clicking on and off.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha. It makes for a more interesting betta when they've got a tude. The dog gets an attitude when he's not fed right on schedule. He'll sit by his bowl and glare at me like, "Hello, lady, I am over here."


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My terrier dances when he sees the food bad even though he has eaten already. I could just be putting it away. He is a terror not a terrier though. When I go Emma he sensed something about the people that were neglecting her. They brought her to my house and he hoped on the guy and scratched him. Made me look like a bad doggy mommy... er... maybe a good one.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

:-D I honestly think that dogs are one of the best judges of characters. If my dog is leery of someone--not just the cautious Aussie nature--but full on aviodance, or growling, I think there is a legit reason.


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

thought I'd post my best buddy here. We got him from a rescue at 4 months, he was born in a shelter in Los Angeles and had come down here when they ran out of room. He had never experienced anything a normal dog would at four months. He completely shut down at the sight of an open road cause he had never seen so much space before. We had to teach him how to go up and down stairs. He gets nervous when people put their hands over his head because he thinks they are going to hit him. He's also scared of UPS/FedEx trucks (memory of aspca trucks maybe). However, we've trained him extensively and he LOVES other dogs! He can be wary of some people but is automatically best friends with any dog he meets. Lots of people are scared of him or say mean things because of his breed but he proves them all wrong!


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Aww! He's beautiful! I'm glad that you rescued him, and that he's in a loving, happy home!


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Here are my boys

Carsten a very well bred Rottweiler (I show in breed)










Oliver my rescued boy, he was so abused before I got him









and my kitty, Eleanor










Any my nephews birthday present, an Aussie mix pup he named "Fuzz"








I am sure you can see he was very very happy with her.










One more to show her white patch


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Your rotties are beautiful!! They are such great dogs! And your aussie mix is too adorable!

*PS, love your kitties. Too cute! I'm a sucker for tabbys.


----------

